# Not in Kansas



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Made this simple sign for a friend; the Pine board is 36" x 10", cut on the CNC I built 4 years ago, and finished in Nitrocellulose sealer and lacquer, engravings accented with Mohawk VanDyke Brown glazing stain. You can see two short videos on making this on my Instagram channel.








David


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

It's a good looking sign. I mean no disrespect, but am I the only one that considers CNC machine work ... cheating?
It certainly can't be considered "woodworking."


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I like it - must admit, I would have never thought to make the saying into a sign.
well done !!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

CNC work is just another tool, no different than running a board through a thickness planer instead of using a hand plane or using a drill press to drill a hole rather than a brace and bit. I have nothing but respect for those that can set a machine up to work on wood to end up with what they had in mind, in the end the machine is doing what they told it to do, no magic, no cheating.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

mikechell said:


> It's a good looking sign. I mean no disrespect, but am I the only one that considers CNC machine work ... cheating?
> It certainly can't be considered "woodworking."


Nice way to derail someone's post.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Saying CNC is "just another tool, like a thickness planer" is like saying "hiring a painter is the same as doing it myself, as long as I pick the paint and buy the brushes."
So, perhaps I AM the only one who feels this way.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I like it, very well done and he used the tools he has for his business.
Mike do you use power tools?, the sign is not that simple and how many hours would it take to do it by hand and very few have the expertise to make it come out that well. Maybe if he dovetailed the boards by hand instead of just edge gluing the wood that it be woodworking then by your standards?.
I don't understand your comments.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

mikechell said:


> Saying CNC is "just another tool, like a thickness planer" is like saying "hiring a painter is the same as doing it myself, as long as I pick the paint and buy the brushes."
> So, perhaps I AM the only one who feels this way.


I disagree. I completely agree with FrankC, id just like to add that David also built his own CNC. Not store bought. Impressive.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

mikechell said:


> Saying CNC is "just another tool, like a thickness planer" is like saying "hiring a painter is the same as doing it myself, as long as I pick the paint and buy the brushes."
> So, perhaps I AM the only one who feels this way.


I disagree.


mikechell said:


> It's a good looking sign. I mean no disrespect, but am I the only one that considers CNC machine work ... cheating?
> It certainly can't be considered "woodworking."


Do I get credit if I *built *the CNC, Mike?  Thank you, I'm glad you like the sign!

To me it *is *just another tool in the shop and happens to be the one best suited for this particular project. I see it as being efficient in the shop, cutting to the chase, getting this step completed and on to the next step.

On many projects I'll use most of the tools in my shop but the only one that really *looks *cool on video is the CNC going through the motions so that's what I show most of in videos. But I also have to know how the bits cut, whether to use upcut or downcut, what degree V-bit suits the profile, should this pass be climb cut or conventional, how all of this is going to interact with the wood choice, and then on to the finishing. 

You can look at some CNC based projects and tell the folks who cut them aren't really woodworkers but they're trying to be so more power to them.

There's a popular woodworking forum that has a Neanderthal section and many of them frown on even using a powered tablesaw or bandsaw - if you use one then you're cheating, as well (in their eyes). 

I'm of the opinion the only reason people didn't use CNC for certain operations 100 years ago is because it wasn't available. If I can perform an operation with another tool in my shop besides the CNC then that's the tool I use unless in so doing I now have to build fixtures and jigs to accomplish the task and I don't plan on using those fixtures or jigs again. But if it's engraving or an engineered piece like the Longworth chucks I cut then the CNC will definitely be involved.

David


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice sign btw. I see Fine Line is moving to Wisconsin my backyard sure would like to take the plunge.

My background is in machining with 15 yrs using manual machines before transitioning to CNC machines.
CNC has it's own challenges and there are many it certainly isn't cheating.
You can screw things up in CNC machining also ... it's just that you can do it faster.
I suspect CNC in woodworking is the same.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Tree Hugger said:


> I see Fine Line is moving to Wisconsin my backyard sure would like to take the plunge.


Thanks! Yes, Nate sent me a text when he made the move to join up with these folks, hopefully it will be a good move.

David


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Turned out nice.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

mikechell said:


> Saying CNC is "just another tool, like a thickness planer" is like saying "hiring a painter is the same as doing it myself, as long as I pick the paint and buy the brushes."
> So, perhaps I AM the only one who feels this way.


 Yup, definitely. Nobody else here is crass enough to hop into someones post and claim "thats not REAL woodworking" because of some BS about the tool used. 

I take it you use no tools at all when building something, instead simply punching a board until it magically morphs into shape?


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Made this simple sign for a friend; the Pine board is 36" x 10", cut on the CNC I built 4 years ago, and finished in Nitrocellulose sealer and lacquer, engravings accented with Mohawk VanDyke Brown glazing stain. You can see two short videos on making this on my Instagram channel.
> 
> David


Nice sign David! I checked out a few of the videos on your instagram channel...there's some nice content on your account. 

Is that an AVID CNC or did you build something from scratch? Your setup seems to perform very well.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Bernie_72 said:


> Nice sign David! I checked out a few of the videos on your instagram channel...there's some nice content on your account.
> 
> Is that an AVID CNC or did you build something from scratch? Your setup seems to perform very well.


Thanks, Bernie!! No sir, it's not an AVID; here's my build thread on WWT - 2nd Build (first) - CNC Router | Woodworking Talk. I have the same build posted on our sister forum, Router Forums but there's a lot more discussion if you're interested in seeing that - CNC build on Router Forums 

David


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, Bernie!! No sir, it's not an AVID; here's my build thread on WWT - 2nd Build (first) - CNC Router | Woodworking Talk. I have the same build posted on our sister forum, Router Forums but there's a lot more discussion if you're interested in seeing that - CNC build on Router Forums
> 
> David


I looked through those threads...that is a very interesting build you put together. Building a CNC from the ground up is a little beyond my skillset. I'd be curious to see the final version of your dust collection hood.

I was leaning towards purchasing a small ShopSabre CNC router but after some feedback on the Router Forums I'm gong to go with an AVID 5x5 or 5x10 pro unit. I've had quite a few conversations with AVID support about my configuration. They have an ATC version of their pro series coming out this fall. I'm going to wait and see what they put together and where the pricing ends up. If it's in my budget that's the direction I'll be going. If the AVID ATC setup is too expensive CNC Depot has a nice ATC add-on built for the AVID CNC that is pretty reasonable. 

Waiting to purchase a CNC until this fall will give me some time to complete my shop cabinets and re-arrange the equipment so I can see if a 5x10 unit will really fit in my space. My SketchUp shop layout looks like I should be able to fit the 5x10 unit but sometimes those nice clean drawings don't really reflect how tight or open things will really be once it's built out.

Congrats on your CNC build...it is a very impressive setup!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, Bernie, glad you like it!! I wish I could even fit a 4x4 in our shop but there's no way, not even close. This 2x4 takes up more room than any other tool in the shop and it's tight around it so any larger simply wouldn't work.

My current dust shoe configuration? I didn't look at the build thread but if it was the 'temporary' one then it's still the 'temporary' one - it works so I haven't changed it. 








In all its glory and not cleaning up for a photo, this is what it looks like now.








David


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, Bernie, glad you like it!! I wish I could even fit a 4x4 in our shop but there's no way, not even close. This 2x4 takes up more room than any other tool in the shop and it's tight around it so any larger simply wouldn't work.
> 
> My current dust shoe configuration? I didn't look at the build thread but if it was the 'temporary' one then it's still the 'temporary' one - it works so I haven't changed it.
> 
> ...


The last picture/video I saw of your dust shoe configuration was on the last page or two of the router forum thread where you were experimenting with what looked like an old Tupperware container that you cut slots into. The picture you just posted looks like you used the bottom of a broom and surrounded that with some soft plastic. It looks like an effective design that I may have to steal when I eventually build my own.

The thing I'm most impressed with your build is the frame of that CNC. It looks to be a very heavy and solid welded metal base that I'm guessing you don't experience any movement with. That's the only thing I worry about with the AVID setup is the fact that everything is just light weight extruded aluminum. I've seen several videos and personal testimonials that the AVID frames are solid and don't rack at all under normal operation but I still worry about the rigidity of that setup.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

In case this helps, the April and June 2019 issues of Woodsmith magazine featured a two-part build-it-yourself CNC machine that operates with a compact router. It includes their recommendations for hardware and software to build it, of course. I am glad I saved the magazines - the plans are $39.95 (ouch!).
https://www.woodsmith.com/article/build-a-cnc-router-for-your-own-shop/
https://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/cnc-router/


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Bernie_72 said:


> The last picture/video I saw of your dust shoe configuration was on the last page or two of the router forum thread where you were experimenting with what looked like an old Tupperware container that you cut slots into. The picture you just posted looks like you used the bottom of a broom and surrounded that with some soft plastic. It looks like an effective design that I may have to steal when I eventually build my own.
> 
> The thing I'm most impressed with your build is the frame of that CNC. It looks to be a very heavy and solid welded metal base that I'm guessing you don't experience any movement with. That's the only thing I worry about with the AVID setup is the fact that everything is just light weight extruded aluminum. I've seen several videos and personal testimonials that the AVID frames are solid and don't rack at all under normal operation but I still worry about the rigidity of that setup.


Good eye! That is exactly what I did - bought a $5 broom at Lowe's and a couple feet of some clear carpet runner. It is very efficient and that's why I haven't updated it from the MDF trial dust shoe. When my Wynn filter is clean on the DC this picks up close to every bit of the chips and all of the dust. One of these days I'll upgrade it... maybe.  

The frame is *very *solid and *very *heavy; the entire CNC, as it is right now, is right at 600 lbs. Needless to say it doesn't move when I lean against it. A friend asked if he could pull on the spindle to see how much flex is in the mount and gantry. When he did pull on it he just began to laugh, saying that amount of force would have not only caused his to flex quite a bit but also would have moved his entire CNC and he'd have to push it back into place.

David


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Good eye! That is exactly what I did - bought a $5 broom at Lowe's and a couple feet of some clear carpet runner. It is very efficient and that's why I haven't updated it from the MDF trial dust shoe. When my Wynn filter is clean on the DC this picks up close to every bit of the chips and all of the dust. One of these days I'll upgrade it... maybe.
> 
> The frame is *very *solid and *very *heavy; the entire CNC, as it is right now, is right at 600 lbs. Needless to say it doesn't move when I lean against it. A friend asked if he could pull on the spindle to see how much flex is in the mount and gantry. When he did pull on it he just began to laugh, saying that amount of force would have not only caused his to flex quite a bit but also would have moved his entire CNC and he'd have to push it back into place.
> 
> David


I appreciate you taking the time to reply to my questions. The information you've provided has been very helpful!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to assist, Bernie! Are you a member on our sister site, Router Forums? There are a lot more CNC users there and some have the AVID system.

David


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Glad to assist, Bernie! Are you a member on our sister site, Router Forums? There are a lot more CNC users there and some have the AVID system.
> 
> David


Yep...I'm a member over there and check the posts daily. It's pretty quiet on that site compared to this one but there is some good information and some very intelligent members over there.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Bernie_72 said:


> Yep...I'm a member over there


And I probably should have known that... sorry.

David


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

difalkner said:


> And I probably should have known that... sorry.
> 
> David


No worries. I don't know very much about CNC routing so apart from a few questions I don't ever post on that forum.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Do I get credit if I *built *the CNC, Mike?  Thank you, I'm glad you like the sign!
> 
> To me it *is *just another tool in the shop and happens to be the one best suited for this particular project. I see it as being efficient in the shop, cutting to the chase, getting this step completed and on to the next step.
> 
> David


As I stated in my original post, I mean no disrespect. The fact that you built the machine certainly DOES give you credit, as a machinist/metalworker. The fact that you are a woodworker was never in question. My criticism ISN'T directed at you.

I only commented on CNC machines. Yes, the machine does fantastic work. That's the point I make, though. You stated that it's sometimes obvious that the person using the CNC machine isn't a woodworker. I'm betting there are some CNC machine operators that have never touched any other woodworking tool and yet, produce amazing pieces of art. CNC operation is a skill, but it's not woodworking. It's like someone stating they're a furniture builder because they're good at assembling IKEA kits.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

mikechell said:


> I mean no disrespect
> 
> It's like someone stating they're a furniture builder because they're good at assembling IKEA kits.


And I never thought you did, Mike. I appreciate your view point as I'm sure you appreciate mine. I generally take the approach when I see a project I like to simply say it is good/fantastic/amazing, etc. and only after that, if I'm curious, might I ask how they did what they did if it isn't obvious to me. Whether or not they used the tools I wanted them to use doesn't factor in.

It is far too obvious when someone buys a file, cuts it on their CNC, pours poly all over it, and then touts it as 'one of their finest pieces of work to date.' I am not impressed and likely in the same boat as you; do some woodworking and real finishing, then come back and see me. That's like your IKEA analogy - not a woodworker.

And I'm sure you know that while the CNC does fantastic work it doesn't get there without a solid foundation in woodworking and the ability to take an idea, replicate that idea in a CAD program, then generate the proper toolpaths to ensure it is cut properly, and then do all the finishing work; at least, that's the way it happens in my shop. It would be nice if I could throw a board at the CNC and come back an hour later to find the project completely finished, boxed up, and ready to ship but it doesn't work that way.

I appreciate your comments and am glad you took the time to look at this simple project. All in all my friend loved it and I had fun doing it (except for how the Pine affects my allergies - Pine just wreaks havoc on my sinuses!!). There will be more; some simple, some complicated with a fair degree of engineering involved, but all of it comes out of my woodshop so I'll post a few here and there.  

David


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Woodworking is defined as the act of making wood into useful or decorative items.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

For generations after the invention of photography people argued whether it was art or not. Now not many people say it isn't.

On the other hand, when I take a photo calling it art is generous lol.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

@mikechell I'm curious as to what tools are on the list to be qualified a "woodworker", I very much imagine 75 years ago or so, when the introduction of power tools came about.

The old timers using there hand planes, card scrapers and chisels were looking to get a new term for the new wave of woodworkers, because they were cheating. With there electricity!


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

mikechell said:


> As I stated in my original post, I mean no disrespect. The fact that you built the machine certainly DOES give you credit, as a machinist/metalworker. The fact that you are a woodworker was never in question. My criticism ISN'T directed at you.
> 
> I only commented on CNC machines. Yes, the machine does fantastic work. That's the point I make, though. You stated that it's sometimes obvious that the person using the CNC machine isn't a woodworker. I'm betting there are some CNC machine operators that have never touched any other woodworking tool and yet, produce amazing pieces of art. CNC operation is a skill, but it's not woodworking. It's like someone stating they're a furniture builder because they're good at assembling IKEA kits.


You may not mean to be disrespectful, but you still are disrespecting David’s work with your posts. I think people who don’t own and operate a CNC really can’t appreciate the level of effort it takes to be a competent CNC operator let alone the costs and time it takes. I’m not a CNC operator but I aspire to become one. I sold my tech business in 2018 and semi-retired so I’d have time to focus on wood working. Even though I’ve had the funds set aside since late 2018 to purchase a CNC machine I haven’t pulled the trigger yet because I don’t have the skills to effectively operate one.

I’ve considered myself a wood worker since I was about 10 years old. As a kid I spent my summers working on the farm and any of my free time was spent in my uncle’s cabinet shop. When I wasn’t working in my uncle’s cabinet shop I was at home with my dad (a carpenter of 60+ years) working on various projects. I’m 48 years old now and even though I’ve been wood working for 38 years I still don’t have the skillset to design projects and effectively run a CNC machine.

I’ve spent a good portion of my free time since late 2018 learning how to design in CAD so I can eventually create my own designs. Even after a few years I still consider myself a novice at CAD design. Before I purchase my CNC machine, I have to learn the machine control software and I also have to learn the machine tool pathing software. I’ll spend the next 6 months learning the basics of those two systems before I finally purchase my CNC machine. When I do eventually make that purchase, I’ll still make hundreds if not thousands of mistakes before I eventually become a competent CNC operator.

I could simply purchase someone’s CAD files and pay someone to setup the machine paths for me. Once that’s done, I could hire someone to setup my machine control software and then I’d be able to run someone else’s program and cut out a project to perfection. That’s not what David has done here and that’s not what I aspire to eventually do. He’s built his own machine, learned how to design in CAD, he’s learned how to build the appropriate tool paths as well as setting up the machine control software for a machine he’s built from scratch. That level of effort, time and financial commitment is nothing to shun by saying it’s not wood working.

It will take me years of time and tens of thousands of dollars to get anywhere close to David’s level as a CNC builder and operator. Don’t belittle his work or any work of someone that own’s a CNC machine as trivial without understanding the work, commitment, time and funds required to take on and become competent in that skillset.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You know, one of these days id really enjoy seeing someone in the "CNC ISNT WOODWORKING!1!" crowd actually go through the effort to set up a cnc router, create the model, generate the gcode, and actually make something. 

"You just press a button and it makes something!", lol, yeah, no. CNC makes making the _second_ of something easy. Making the first takes just as much skill as ye olden methods


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have been watching this thread play out and have been biting my tongue, but now I have something to say.

When someone displays their project in this forum, they are baring their soul to the world. No matter how simple or how complex, how beautiful or how ugly, how much skill or craftsmanship (or lack thereof) went into it, the project represents their inspiration, creativity, time, and effort. It is the way that they express their art. By displaying their project, they hope to inspire others with their ideas, show us how they spent their woodworking time, and if we're honest with ourselves, fish for a few compliments and positive encouragement from their peers.

_It is our role to provide that positive feedback and encouragement, to help them grow and reach higher levels of achievement in woodworking. It is okay to suggest ways in which the person could improve their work in the future, but only if done judiciously, with tact and sensitivity._

Common sense dictates that it is not the place to start a debate on "What is Art?" There is nothing wrong with raising the question, but it belongs in a thread of its own. My grandmother taught me, "If you can't say something nice, don't say it at all."

Having said my piece, I want to add:
To @difalkner - Well done, David! I gave your plaque a "Like" when I first saw it, for good reason. I look forward to seeing your next projects. They give me great ideas to think about for my own work.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

difalkner said:


> I appreciate your view point as I'm sure you appreciate mine.


Thank you, for seeing that I was not impugning your character, skills or craftsmanship. As to all the rest of you who think I WAS doing that ... nothing I can say will assuage your feelings.

So, I ask this question. Is someone who sets up a 3D printer and produces something like this ...








... a sculptor? I love the piece, the artistry is superb, but a printer produced it.
The designer is definitely an artist ... but NOT a sculptor.
I consider wooden CNC pieces in the same category. In this case, the sign is pretty. I like it, and said so in my first post. And the skill to set it up and get it done is impressive. But it's not wood working, any more than 3D printing is sculpting.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

this is the Twenty First Century - - - - 
"Crafts", "Craftsmanship" and "artisans" will continue to find different ways to express themselves.
they (we) are not looking for any kind of feedback of "how" the piece was created; or from what material.
they (we) are looking for someone to accept, admire and enjoy the piece for what it is. ~ period ~


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

mikechell said:


> So, I ask this question. Is someone who sets up a 3D printer and produces something like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The piece is sculpture, so the person that designed it is a sculptor.

I don't know the wood working world well enough to know what there are in the way of competitions, awards etc. Say there was an Olympics of woodworking, I could understand categories for hand tool only, any non-CNC tool allowed, and CNC. Gold medals etc for each, all would be called art and woodworking.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wood working to me is shaping wooden materials or a mixture of wood and other materials into an object that looks great/beautiful (or not so beautiful) or is functional. How we go about machining that wood into the final results really doesn't matter, it is still wood working. Is the wood not worked, and is the project not conceived by a person? The old timers used machines that were powered by muscle, later those same machines were powered by water, steam or electricity. While the machines have improved over the years the machining of the wood still has to take place for a wooden product to exist. JMHO


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

mikechell said:


> Thank you, for seeing that I was not impugning your character, skills or craftsmanship.


Never once thought that, so we're good!

Since this thread has gone all over the map away from and back to the topic a couple of times I thought I'd point us toward an earlier project and thread where I actually showed most, if not all of the tools used to complete a project that many will see as a CNC project (you'll have to watch the video to see all of the tools used). In reality the CNC was but a tiny portion of the machines used to achieve what I drew and visualized - Cherry plaque for Katie | Woodworking Talk 

David


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

mikechell said:


> Thank you, for seeing that I was not impugning your character, skills or craftsmanship. As to all the rest of you who think I WAS doing that ... nothing I can say will assuage your feelings.
> 
> So, I ask this question. Is someone who sets up a 3D printer and produces something like this ...
> 
> ...


Did the person in question make the design files themselves? If so, they yes, the most definitely ARE a sculptor. Just because you dont understand the medium they use makes it no less of an artistic achievement


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

"I'm betting there are some CNC machine operators that have never touched any other woodworking tool and yet, produce amazing pieces of art"

been using a cnc for about 3 years now. made many things...

For clarification: you need woodworking equipment to prepare the wood you plan on using for your cnc project. just as you cannot just go out and buy wood already prepared for your other project/assembly, the wood needed for most cnc projects require that same prepararion, and has to be well done also. AND, you often need to do some secondary work to the project when you pull it off the cnc table.

actually, imho, the better woodworker you are, the easier it is to understand and use a cnc. a mere programmer won't get'r'done!


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

TimPa said:


> actually, imho, the better woodworker you are, the easier it is to understand and use a cnc. a mere programmer won't get'r'done!


Well said.


----------



## GCTony (Apr 5, 2018)

The original poster Difalker created a great product with advance computer skills and experience and I will assume he/she doesn't have the skill to hand carve it or the desire to hand carve it just like a carver likely doesn't have the skill or desire to sit at a desk writing the program to create it. It's likely I will never learn the skills required to create with CNC simply because I have no motivation and/or interest working a keyboard but would much rather have a router or jig saw in my hands. At the same time, I don't hand plane board faces simply because 1) I don't enjoy it and 2) they make a tool that does it just as good if not better than I can do by hand.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

TimPa said:


> actually, imho, the better woodworker you are, the easier it is to understand and use a cnc. a mere programmer won't get'r'done!


Same on the metalworking side of CNC, if you dont know anything about machining then trying to go to CNC equipment is going to be a pain in the ass. Its not just about throwing any old stock in the machine and pressing a button, you have to prepare the stock, make sure its fixtured properly, dimensioned properly in CAM for the code to be generated, making sure that the machine wont ram the stock or clamps, getting the speeds and feed set up properly for the material to be cut, knowing the characteristics of the cutting tools you use so you can match the proper cutter to the proper cut, and this is all before you get to the finishing steps that are the same as 'traditional' woodworking. 

Already said it once but its worth repeating, CNC tools only make the _second _thing easier to make. The first one takes just as much blood, sweat, and tears as traditional tools


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

You guys are right. I stand corrected. But that's a good thing.
I chose the thread colors. I chose the rod blank I wanted. I chose the reel seat and grip materials. I chose the line guides I wanted.
I employed the use of a rod building machine (my friend Steve) to build the rod. In the vein of CNC machines, I am a rod builder! How cool is that!


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

mikechell said:


> You guys are right. I stand corrected. But that's a good thing.
> I chose the thread colors. I chose the rod blank I wanted. I chose the reel seat and grip materials. I chose the line guides I wanted.
> I employed the use of a rod building machine (my friend Steve) to build the rod. In the vein of CNC machines, I am a rod builder! How cool is that!


No you still don't get it but that's ok. The CNC machine does not run itself.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

GCTony said:


> The original poster Difalker created a great product with advance computer skills and experience and I will assume he/she doesn't have the skill to hand carve it or the *desire *to hand carve it


Thanks, Tony! I actually *do *have the skills to hand carve this but absolutely _*no desire*_ to do so. The challenge to work it all out for the CNC was more enticing to me than doing this by hand, especially for the really low price I charged (basically material cost). 

The CNC makes it possible to do projects like this and do them for a reasonable fee whereas hand carving a basic sign would put this well out of reach and simply wouldn't make sense to do it that way when I have the CNC. Hand carving is something I do from time to time, even if it's something simple like texturing a background (I referenced this earlier but watch this video and you'll see some light duty hand carving of a background - Cherry plaque for Katie | Woodworking Talk).

David


----------



## smallfry (May 19, 2017)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, Tony! I actually *do *have the skills to hand carve this but absolutely _*no desire*_ to do so. The challenge to work it all out for the CNC was more enticing to me than doing this by hand, especially for the really low price I charged (basically material cost).
> 
> The CNC makes it possible to do projects like this and do them for a reasonable fee whereas hand carving a basic sign would put this well out of reach and simply wouldn't make sense to do it that way when I have the CNC. Hand carving is something I do from time to time, even if it's something simple like texturing a background (I referenced this earlier but watch this video and you'll see some light duty hand carving of a background - Cherry plaque for Katie | Woodworking Talk).
> 
> David


Very nice sign! I've always thought it would be a lot of fun to make wooden signs. With signs you can be very creative and there are endless possibilities. I sometimes think I'd like to get into CNC but I'm not sure if I want to use my brain that much. Haha!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

smallfry said:


> I sometimes think I'd like to get into CNC


Thanks! CNC is a blast - get one!  

David


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

mikechell said:


> It's a good looking sign. I mean no disrespect, but am I the only one that considers CNC machine work ... cheating?
> It certainly can't be considered "woodworking."


I have to disagree. A purest would say the same thing because I use a jointer and planer instead of hand planes. A tablesaw instead of a hand saw. A router instead of a molding plane.


----------

